# MMA Club (Carlson Gracie Hammersmith)



## Rampage

hi, i was wondering if anyone has been to this club, or if it looks any good

I want to learn BJJ and Muay thai, the clubs price looks very reasonable and is local

Link: http://www.carlsongracie.org/index.php


----------



## JayC

Well tbh mate, you're gonna be learning off a black belt from Brazil, and 4 brown belts. Can't go wrong there mate.

I'd pay the Â£60 monthly fee too. If they have weights there, then you're sorted. Monthly fees for me are Â£48, but with Muay Thai included, that would be Â£72. So you're not getting ripped off with that monthly fee!


----------



## silverback

looks kool.

I dont know the skrtch with all the gracie horde,but i got this quote from the interview page and wanna know - is his way better than tha gracie BJJ?

*"My Jiu-Jitsu is completely different from theirs, my technique has nothing to do with "Gracie Jiu-Jitsu". I AM CARLSON GRACIE and that's the way it is in the ring"*


----------



## Kunoichi

Checked it out because I'd be interested in learning BJJ but not sure they have a female department rotfl

Might look into it actually.


----------



## Si-K

Yeah, I wouldn't mention Gracie family at that gym if I where you.

Of what I can gather - I think this is correct, as all family politics are complicated but.......Carlson and Carly Gracie have fallen out with (their cousins??) Rorion and the rest of his brothers as it is alleged that their father was the main founder of "Gracie" Jui jitsu and not Helio - since their father has died it is claimed that to push the UFC and "gracie" jui jitsu (as in the Gracie family) Rorion and Helio etc are making claims to creating "Gracie jui jitsu and the Gracie diet" when in fact (it is claimed) it was Carlson and Carly's dad?? **who's name I cant remember**.

Carly Gracie is allege to be the best at Jui Jitsu and has never been beaten by any of the family members or indeed in any fight - they are/have taken the Gracie family to court as Rorion has put a trademark on no-one other than the Gracie family - i.e his brothers not Carlson/Carly family, using the Jui Jitsu tag - this happened when he moved to America - even though it is claimed Carly Gracie was the person from the family who was in America before Rorion and encouraged him to go over - hence why they claim to have no ties with this style - although they all lived in a 28 bedroom country house together and practiced the same style - it is claime by the 2 C's that they have evolved "their" style more -although from what I have read it is just another - although more complicated, family dispute gone pear shaped and they will not settle it in the Gracie way by simply having a fight as it is allege no-one will fight Carly "the lion". Hope I got that right - if you do a search on Carly Gracie I think its his site I got the background from....happy reading

Make sense???...nah me neither - either way would think it would be a shit hot gym to train at.


----------



## Rampage

Kunoichi said:


> Checked it out because I'd be interested in learning BJJ but not sure they have a female department rotfl
> 
> Might look into it actually.


well it doesnt mention anything about only training men, but then again how many women would be interested

I'm sure you could train with men, seeing as BJJ isnt really strengh related, you could beat stronger people

--

I'll definately pay the Â£60, I want to learn Muay Thai too

the only problem for me right now, is that I cannot get in touch with them

the number they have on their site, keeps taking me to voicemail... I emailed them, no reply


----------



## silverback

just go donw there and blag it buddy!..

Si K thx for the expl.n jeez such tough nuts yes still b!tching like divs.... lol

dont tell em i sed that ;-)


----------



## JayC

Yup, I agree, just visit the place! No harm in doing that!


----------



## Kunoichi

Rampage said:


> well it doesnt mention anything about only training men, but then again how many women would be interested


Yea, my point exactely but though when I did martial arts it was around 2 females for every 10 males, the fact is there were other chicks around, something that I don't see much in BJJ... or at all.

In fact, don't think I've ever met a woman doing it, and honesty, too much testosterone takes my concentration. Though not as in "hmm interesting *wiggles eyebrows*" but as in "oh ****! Whatchu staring at homie?!"

lol Or something like that


----------



## marc

Si-K said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't mention Gracie family at that gym if I where you.
> 
> Of what I can gather - I think this is correct, as all family politics are complicated but.......Carlson and Carly Gracie have fallen out with (their cousins??) Rorion and the rest of his brothers as it is alleged that their father was the main founder of "Gracie" Jui jitsu and not Helio - since their father has died it is claimed that to push the UFC and "gracie" jui jitsu (as in the Gracie family) Rorion and Helio etc are making claims to creating "Gracie jui jitsu and the Gracie diet" when in fact (it is claimed) it was Carlson and Carly's dad?? **who's name I cant remember**.
> 
> Carly Gracie is allege to be the best at Jui Jitsu and has never been beaten by any of the family members or indeed in any fight - they are/have taken the Gracie family to court as Rorion has put a trademark on no-one other than the Gracie family - i.e his brothers not Carlson/Carly family, using the Jui Jitsu tag - this happened when he moved to America - even though it is claimed Carly Gracie was the person from the family who was in America before Rorion and encouraged him to go over - hence why they claim to have no ties with this style - although they all lived in a 28 bedroom country house together and practiced the same style - it is claime by the 2 C's that they have evolved "their" style more -although from what I have read it is just another - although more complicated, family dispute gone pear shaped and they will not settle it in the Gracie way by simply having a fight as it is allege no-one will fight Carly "the lion". Hope I got that right - if you do a search on Carly Gracie I think its his site I got the background from....happy reading
> 
> Make sense???...nah me neither - either way would think it would be a shit hot gym to train at.


Simon you have far to much information on the gracie families


----------



## Kunoichi

marc said:


> Simon you have far to much information on the gracie families


HAHAHAHA

ROTFL

LMFAO

LOL

LAWL

ROTFLMAO and so on. My thought exactely! damn that was quite literally what was going in my head 

I don't know what you did but you better stop right now. It's creepy pPpPp


----------



## Si-K

yeah, I was looking up the Gracie Diet and ended up with the life story or sort off, definetaly a bunch of bitches - although the brand is probably worth millions...

Sorry Silverback allready P.M'd the club with your reply (by mistake honest) they said they found your address in the telephone directory - so better hide behind the couch!!!.

Kunoichi - I guess I went too far with the typing - but you are far superior than I - I still have no idea what a hypersexual is.


----------



## Rampage

I'll try visiting them, It would help if I could get in contact with them over the phone though


----------



## Kunoichi

Si-K said:


> Kunoichi - I guess I went too far with the typing - but you are far superior than I - I still have no idea what a hypersexual is.


That's because I'm the greatest *licks nails and polishes them on shirt*

I don't half-fast it, I lick them on the sport. The path of the short-of-patience


----------



## silverback

Si-K said:


> Sorry Silverback allready P.M'd the club with your reply (by mistake honest) they said they found your address in the telephone directory - so better hide behind the couch!!!./QUOTE]
> 
> oh crap.
> 
> well he'll have to get thru my mrs, my jack rssel and my 2 yr old - no ****ing chance mate!


----------



## Si-K

My monies on the Jack Russell - easily fight longer than Royce (record 90 mins) Jack Russell just getting warmed up then lol...

Have fun - I would defo join their club chum, pedigree written all over it (sorry I know I have crossed the line, it's these long lonely dark nights - the misus is at work), I only have the cat to talk too - it's not my fault.

Oh well back to cooking, my Gracie diets kicking in (door bell) my Thai banquet is ready from the Gold Harvest (with 2 free cans of coke) - gotta go an pay the man...no Marc this is not gay slang.


----------



## Bazman

I can't comment on the club you listed as I haven't trained there so do post back to say what you think of it.

However if I was you I'd check out a few clubs before you sign up for anything:

I recommend trying:

http://www.londonshootfighters.com/

http://www.pancraselondon.com/classes.html

both truely excellent clubs.

Although shootfighters will be easier to get to for you assuming you live in the Hammersmith area. (Unfortunately its a real pain for me to get there these days)

Hope that helps

Baz


----------



## shmish111

I have been going to this club for about a year now and have trained with about 6 different girls, at least one was a blue belt (usually takes around 2 years of regular training at this club) and some were doing muai thai.

Now I'm sure I'm a little biased as I haven't been to any other BJJ or MT clubs before but I have been involved in many sports clubs over the years and this club kicks ass. It's not very shiny ('spit and sawdust' one of the brown belts calls it) but it is very clean, we have to clean the mats every night which is a bit of a drag but well worth it really.

All the teachers there are very good and all a bit different. If you do decide to go be prepared to work hard, some of the teachers have been training with some judo pros recently and are a bit bummed about how fit they are compared to us. We usually do 4 x 5 min sparring every night but now Wednesdays are pretty much sparring all night. But this doesn't stop it being fun, for example, if it's a busy night, Wilson (the BB Brazilian) divides the club in 2 and gets us to have a Royal Rumble

The greatest thing about this club though is the team spirit. 2 examples:

I have epilepsy and didn't tell the club for a while as I thought I might not be allowed to train (lame I know). When I eventually told them, one of my coaches said,"I'm a bit disappointed, we are your family now, you can tell us anything."

I competed for the first time and bought a team hoodie afterwards. I told my coach that I feel like I'm really part of the club now and he said, "you were part of the club the second you walked through that door."

I think you would know for sure if you didn't like the club after just watching for one night so come down, the first night of training is free.


----------



## Kunoichi

Kunoichi said:


> not sure they have a female department


They don't. Not as far as changing rooms go at least. It's mixe. Not exactely the most comfortable situation to be in. In fact, there's no proper changing room, period, it seems it is the office where everybody changes. And I do mean everybody. I think the idea that there are no showers is included in the previous statement eheh

Training off a legend wasn't good enough when I was offered two single sex changing rooms in London Bridge. I'm not looking to LA Fitness' soapy kind of treatment but being able to change in a room without the risk of dudes showing up while I'm in my undies for sure is a bonus 



Rampage said:


> well it doesnt mention anything about only training men, but then again how many women would be interested
> 
> I'm sure you could train with men, seeing as BJJ isnt really strengh related, you could beat stronger people


How many women? The first day I went there 6 people were rolling. Two were women. Where I'm currently training there's 6 women out of maybe 20 guys.

At Carlson's hey don't "mention anything" but I was talking to a purple belt today who started there and apparently when she started three years ago almost no one would roll with her, and I don't think it was because she was a white belt either. Apparently things have changed now (or so she hopes) and I'm still up to go train there a few Saturdays to come, when I'm more comfortable with the sport, just for the sake of variety. They seem pretty receptive at new people showing up to roll out of nothing - including advance warning or fees (one off).

Just thought I'd add this for future reference.


----------



## SanshouMatt

Gracie in Hammersmith?? If only my damn knee was OK I'd be there, let me know if anyone goes there I'm in Hsmith 2 / 3 days a week and would love to go once I'm back to walking OK... though for now stairs are a challenge..


----------



## toxo

im thinking about doing a class there, 1 day a week on the weekends as my girlfriend lives not far from there. im not sure about training in a gi though.

as for the female question just get the instructor to kick out all the boy and let you get changed first or maybe in a private office.

I have seen a few girls train at my club and no one bats an eyelid, the lads are more interested in getting through the workout alive which if its a professionaly run club trying to train you for the cage rather then just as another generic martial art it should have that atittude. theres one girl at my club who's pretty good and grapples with the advanced lads there.


----------



## Kunoichi

Yeah the place where I am now is pretty cool about the male/female mesh. On my second day they got me with a dude without thinking twice. Though it was a big sweaty guy (FYI, dudes, please DO wear a shirt under the gi, it's disgusting getting YOUR sweat in MY hands and gi) it was good for an (early) change. On exercises I could take the girls down pretty easily (all girls are either blue or purple) but this one was like trying to push a cow up a clifff - it just wouldn't move! haha

At Carlson's they do that, let people change at a time, but its still not enough. Sometimes for some reason you take longer and I can't bare the idea I'm making someone wait. It's a nightmare.


----------



## toxo

dont worry about making men wait for you to change we are used to being made to wait for women lol


----------



## spitfire

i did wonder if girls minded sweaty bare chested bloke laying all over them. now you said that kukoichi im glad i wear a t underneath.


----------



## Kunoichi

How can it not be yuck, it is your body fluids that you expell involuntarily, specially of a strange person. Of course it *has* to be yuck! eheh

Not so much about the sweat but the direct contact with it - if one can make it more hygenic so the best.

It was particularly repulsive when I was under him trying to remember the next move and I suggested him "maybe he'd want to go for a glass of water and clean his face". He said "no, I'm ok". Yeah, but I was not, and quite literally about 10 seconds later he had a stinky grop of sweat free-falling and landing on my FACE. A random bloke (I had met him 30mins before)'s sweat on my cheek is the last thing I need 

The instructor doesn't wear a tee, but he's not exactely sweating rolling on us either. (ok am I coming out as whinning now? eheh)

Point is, if you know you'll sweat, just keep it civilized :laugh:


----------



## spitfire

Kunoichi said:


> How can it not be yuck, it is your body fluids that you expell involuntarily, specially of a strange person. Of course it *has* to be yuck! eheh
> 
> Not so much about the sweat but the direct contact with it - if one can make it more hygenic so the best.
> 
> It was particularly repulsive when I was under him trying to remember the next move and I suggested him "maybe he'd want to go for a glass of water and clean his face". He said "no, I'm ok". Yeah, but I was not, and quite literally about 10 seconds later he had a stinky grop of sweat free-falling and landing on my FACE. A random bloke (I had met him 30mins before)'s sweat on my cheek is the last thing I need
> 
> The instructor doesn't wear a tee, but he's not exactely sweating rolling on us either. (ok am I coming out as whinning now? eheh)
> 
> Point is, if you know you'll sweat, just keep it civilized :laugh:


 Thats quite funny kunoichi. Im afraid it is a messy buisness. Human contact of any kind usually is fairly messy. All part of the human physical condition. Go on kunoichi get stuck in, nowt a like sweaty armpit stuffed in your face.


----------



## D-Boy

Yeah i train there, its a good place, but yeah check for yourself. As for females, there are a few there, and you can use the office to change.


----------



## JayC

If I know Im gonna sweat on someone, I make the effort to keep control and wipe my brow on my t-shirt sleeve...before then passing and pwning ass.


----------



## Kunoichi

I'm actually shopping for new dojos.

I'm moving around February so I'll need something close, regardless I don't think I'd stay where I'm currently at for long. Many students have left in recent months due to instructor's unreliability (he cancels several sessions in a row without warning or explanation, or even being apologetic about it, and we don't get our money back (or membership extended) either. Really unprofessional).

Anyhoo, Carlson's would still be quite far (I don't plan on moving that far west) but even if it wasn't, I really wasn't happy with changing in the office, and no showers after a long training session.



spitfire said:


> Go on kunoichi get stuck in, nowt a like sweaty armpit stuffed in your face.


If I want a sweaty armpit in my face I just need to head for the tube in rush hour, no need to pay membership there :laugh:


----------



## JayC

You can't retaliate with a sweep on the tube! Well, you can...but I don't recommend it!


----------



## xperiotto

come london shoot fighters, www.londonshootfighters.com


----------



## Sickman

http://www.carlsongracieteam.org.uk/

Carlson school are now focus on MMA same as on BJJ...


----------

